# Little Tallapoosa Park



## riprap (Jul 19, 2015)

Spent last Thursday and Friday night at Little Tallapoosa Park. Had a good time but it was very hot. Not too much for the kids to do but they had a great time riding their bikes with not much traffic to deal with. They have some very nice paved and unpaved trails through the woods. The staff says they are planning on adding a water park this winter. I hope so. It's a nice place about a 1/2 hour from me. $15 tent/pop up camping with power, no water. $30 RV power/water/sewer.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like the sites are nice.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 2, 2015)

I see how you are. I was camp host there, last year. We stayed for a year, then moved on to lake weiss. I wish I'd known you were there, only live about 5 miles away.

Did you have much luck fishing?


----------



## riprap (Aug 2, 2015)

pop pop jones said:


> I see how you are. I was camp host there, last year. We stayed for a year, then moved on to lake weiss. I wish I'd known you were there, only live about 5 miles away.
> 
> Did you have much luck fishing?



I remember that from last year. Since my youngest is a little older I feel better about taking them out on my own. I want to take my kayak down to the larger lake. I really didn't get to do much fishing. I just had my trout box in the camper. Next time we go I'll shoot you a pm. I'd love to meet up. I know to bring some ant killer next time. That place is an ant mecca.


----------

